# nearsighted shooters



## Emperor (Aug 19, 2012)

hi folks!

i'm a nearsighted shooter and until now i've been shooting with my everyday glasses.
it's better than nothing but now i'm looking for something safer.
i'm quite sure you can have lenses mounted on special frames but i don't know if you can do it for every frame.you know, i'm looking for something that looks decently and that is easy to wear...
has anyone of you ever had this kind of problem?how did you solve it?

thanks for your attention

ciao!


----------



## usmcj (Sep 23, 2011)

I don't like having to change glasses before I shoot. If I have to have glasses to shoot well, what happens if I"m caught in a defensive situation with the wrong glasses on?

Sir, I'd suggest you check with your eye doctor, and tell him what you're looking for. Many optometrists here in the states will easily tailor glasses to your shooting requirements. Look for lenses that meet ANSI standards.

This may be of use to you....

Ballistic eye wear - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Emperor said:


> hi folks!
> 
> i'm a nearsighted shooter and until now i've been shooting with my everyday glasses.
> it's better than nothing but now i'm looking for something safer.


Are you talking about safety, or is it a focus problem?

You want glasses that allow you to focus the front sight clearly - blurriness of the rear sight or the target is easier to deal with than a blurry front sight, accuracy-wise. If it's a safety concern, you can get safety frames in your prescription.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Usually, and I say usually, not always, glasses lenses have to be tempered to a certain degree.....I have been nearsighted since I was 6....I just shoot with my regular glasses.


----------



## Tip (Aug 22, 2012)

Go to where you get you glasses and ask to see their industrial safety glasses line up. You should be able to get your prescription put on safety glasses, goggles, face masks, etc. whatever suits your fancy. Shooting is not unique to needing adequate eye protection.
Me, I shoot with my prescription safety glasses. EXACTLY same prescription as my "everyday" glasses. I also put rounds downrange sans glasses periodically to keep in practice shooting at shadows.


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

Modern polycarbonate lenses are probably about as good for safety as most shooting glasses...I wouldn't worry that much about it.

KG


----------



## Emperor (Aug 19, 2012)

thank you everybody for the useful suggestions! in particular to Tip
my concerns are not about the strength of the lenses but about the area of the face a normal pair of glasses can protect since safety glasses are bigger.
thanks again
ciao!


----------

